# Not confident in cooking abilities



## mackenzie (Jun 18, 2017)

I am going to graduate culinary school in 6 weeks and I don't have a job yet. (I have worked in a kitchen before but I was only a cooks assistant at a retreat center. I didn't have very much responsibility) I am really worried about applying for jobs because I haven't improved with cooking like I thought I would. I'm an okay cook but not good enough to tell an employer that I'm confident in my abilities. Are there any jobs that would suit someone like me? Like a starter job? Like I said I don't even feel comfortable working in a super professional environment but since I went to/will graduate culinary school my family wants me to get a job in the industry (which I totally understand, they paid for most of it).


----------



## kevin oliver (Feb 26, 2006)

mackenzie said:


> I am going to graduate culinary school in 6 weeks and I don't have a job yet. (I have worked in a kitchen before but I was only a cooks assistant at a retreat center. I didn't have very much responsibility) I am really worried about applying for jobs because I haven't improved with cooking like I thought I would. I'm an okay cook but not good enough to tell an employer that I'm confident in my abilities. Are there any jobs that would suit someone like me? Like a starter job? Like I said I don't even feel comfortable working in a super professional environment but since I went to/will graduate culinary school my family wants me to get a job in the industry (which I totally understand, they paid for most of it).


Your family wants you to get a job in the field because they helped pay for your education? Interesting. I think your situation isn't uncommon, though. Our families tend (try) to dictate our lives. My recommendation... learn what you love and do that. Else your life will pass you by for the sake of paying bills. I know it's harsh... but I was in the same position as you. Self awareness is the core of success/winning.

Either way...

I think a lot of employers are going to understand that you lack experience fresh out of culinary school. They'll have their system in place, you just need time to learn the ropes. I don't think it's normal to have a ton of confidence without real job experience. And you realize this... just don't allow it to consume you. Be humble in your questions and work hard... that is a perfect employee, in my opinion.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## 504chef_ (Oct 1, 2017)

The corporate chef I met when I was in high school told me to go to work for a while, see where you fit in and go from there. If you respect the crew and listen to what they say , especially at crunch time you will be surprised at how much confidence you can gain. It's a process.


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

I hardly ever feel confident in myself or my abilities. When I was line cooking I never felt like I was good enough and now that I have my own business I'm constantly criticizing every little thing that I do. But you know what? My feelings about myself have absolutely nothing to do with whether or not I'm successful. Even though I never felt like I was good enough I still worked my way up from garde manger to sous in my first professional kitchen and then went on to a top restaurant in a major market. Even though I criticize every little thing I do I'm still gaining loyal clients, moving towards a retail presence, and might actually be able to pay myself a salary starting pretty soon.

Don't worry about *feeling confident*, worry about *being competent* - actual skills are a million times more useful than positive self-talk, so focus on building those actual skills. Go for the best possible job you can get - even if you're not comfortable - because if they're willing to hire you, then guess what, you belong there. Work hard, keep your head down, read everything you possibly can, practice in your spare time, go for what you want even if you feel like you don't deserve it, and get out of your own way. 

Ok, rant over, best of luck!


----------

